# Games that deserve to be re released



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

It's become a more popular thing for games to be re released for next gen consoles. I took great interest in it after purchasing a 360, as many were very well done. Games such as Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, the original Wolfenstein and even Pac Man have been re released for next gen consoles. With more on the way, such as Perfect Dark. However as most of us know some games are unable to get re released. Games such as Goldeneye are perfect examples of this. But games that are re released do have benefits. Some come with higher resolutions, higher framerates, new higher quality sounds and textures, etc. In rare cases they include new gameplay elements.

My question is: what nostalgic games do you feel deserve to be re released for current and future consoles?

My pics include games such as Turok 2: Seeds of Evil (One of the best FPS games on the N64 besides ones by Rare), Deus Ex (One of the greatest games of all time, undoubtedly so. It's Ps2 port was halfway decent and I would love to see a port with better framerate and slightly higher textures), the original Marathon, South Park on the PS1 (self explanatory), and the original Half Life and possibly it's expansions (I know, pushing it but come on. Half Life is probably the greatest first person shooter besides Doom and it's expansions only add to the re playability.)


----------



## furrygamer84 (Sep 5, 2009)

chrono trigger, chrono cross


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 5, 2009)

Excite Bike, Road Rash, Extreme-G I and II, Heretic/Hexen.

Edit: PowerSlave (or Exhumed if you're from Europe)


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Heretic/Hexen.



On that note. I should also mention Strife as a great game that should be re released


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd like to see Sega's arcade offerings get XBLA and PSN ports.  Cause, doesn't Xbox Live just need a little Crazy Taxi or Afterburner?


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with you on Half-Life and Turok is pretty good. Perfect Dark shot up the ranks though, I'll be waiting for that one


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 5, 2009)

The Mother series. The Descent series. Chrono Trigger could use a better re-release than the one it got, and I'd like to see Chrono Cross get one. Perhaps Wing Commander. I can't think of any others at the moment I'd like to see re-released.


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2009)

Chrono Cross and Legend of Dragoon.  Great games, but could really use a graphic facelift.  Legend of Dragoon is hard for me to play because of how difficult it is to see.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 5, 2009)

Treasures of the deep.


----------



## Torinir (Sep 5, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> The Mother series. The Descent series. Chrono Trigger could use a better re-release than the one it got, and I'd like to see Chrono Cross get one. Perhaps Wing Commander. I can't think of any others at the moment I'd like to see re-released.



This.


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 5, 2009)

Sega Saturn.

The whole thing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 5, 2009)

Rival Schools and Red Earth


----------



## Axelfox (Sep 5, 2009)

Death Knights of Krynn,Dark Queen of Krynn,Zork Nemesis,and Betrayal at Krondor.


----------



## Zweihander (Sep 5, 2009)

Castlevania Resurrection for once.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 5, 2009)

Timesplitters 3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 5, 2009)

System Shock 2.

In before Bioshock (also, fuck you.)


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Chrono Cross and Legend of Dragoon.





Rai Toku said:


> The Mother series.



This, Final Fantasy 6, and A Link to the Past.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Faxanadu, Crusader: No Remorse, SkyNET.


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> System Shock 2.



DAMMIT.... That's what I was gonna say.. XD Now I have to think of something else..

Uuhh.. Hmm.. Even though Doom has already been ported to death.. I'd LOVE to see a port on PSP... A legit one, not some bootleg, get around the PSP firmware thing.. The PS1 version with the awesome music..


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 5, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> ...Final Fantasy 6...


Let's not mention any of the cartridge-based Final Fantasies, as they have already been released on PSX, GBA, PSP, and/or DS.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 5, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It's become a more popular thing for games to be re released for next gen consoles. I took great interest in it after purchasing a 360, as many were very well done. Games such as Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, the original Wolfenstein and even Pac Man have been re released for next gen consoles. With more on the way, such as Perfect Dark. However as most of us know some games are unable to get re released. Games such as Goldeneye are perfect examples of this. But games that are re released do have benefits. Some come with higher resolutions, higher framerates, new higher quality sounds and textures, etc. In rare cases they include new gameplay elements.
> 
> My question is: what nostalgic games do you feel deserve to be re released for current and future consoles?
> 
> My pics include games such as Turok 2: Seeds of Evil (One of the best FPS games on the N64 besides ones by Rare), Deus Ex (One of the greatest games of all time, undoubtedly so. It's Ps2 port was halfway decent and I would love to see a port with better framerate and slightly higher textures), the original Marathon, South Park on the PS1 (self explanatory), and the original Half Life and possibly it's expansions (I know, pushing it but come on. Half Life is probably the greatest first person shooter besides Doom and it's expansions only add to the re playability.)



I'd like to know about the original Perfect Dark coming to current consoles


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> System Shock 2.
> 
> In before Bioshock (also, fuck you.)



Honestly, if the company completed development of their Dreamcast version I think a remake/port to newer consoles would be more likely. I mean System Shock 2 is very dependent on playing with a keyboard. It would take some time to choose a proper control scheme

Why would Bioshock be mentioned? It was released on next gen consoles.



Shay Feral said:


> I'd like to know about the original Perfect Dark coming to current consoles



The original Perfect Dark is being ported to the 360 ONLY. Thats all I found out. It is coming out sometimes this winter. Here's Wikipedia's quote (it is cited)

"In June 2009 it was announced that Rare was producing a remake of the game for Xbox Live Arcade in the vein of _Rez HD_ that it would not change any aspect of the original gameplay except for improved visuals and Xbox Live multiplayer options. It is predicted to be released in winter of the same year"




chrispenguin said:


> Timesplitters 3



Timesplitters Future Perfect is already on the PS2, Xbox and Gamecube. I think it is more likely we would see a sequel then a port. (After Crytek bought Free Radical they announced it was likely they would do a Timesplitters 4 when the market changes)



CinnamonApples said:


> A Link to the Past.



A link to the past is already on the Wii's virtual drive.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 5, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Treasures of the deep.



This, this and this damn it,  better control scheme would be nice too.



chrispenguin said:


> Timesplitters 3



How about the whole series, on PC?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

Kajet said:


> How about the whole series, on PC?



Timesplitters was a series that was designed to be played on splitscreen with your friends. Just like Goldeneye was. It was designed to be a console shooter just like a game like Crysis was designed to be a PC shooter. It just wouldn't be that good to port a game that was designed to be played on splitscreen to a system that doesn't support that.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 5, 2009)

What about Shenmue? I've never played it, but I've seen a lot of people who really want it re released or a new sequel.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 5, 2009)

Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together for the SNES and Playstation.


Wasn't given a good enough release period, and it had a crappy translation that was loaded with grammatical and spelling errors, as well as just awkward dialogue. The game was also more or less the predecessor to Final Fantasy Tactics...everybody's favourite. I think it can stand from some leaked experience myself, as well as twinking it so that you don't have to equip stuff like herbs. Maybe if it was sort of based off of Knight of Lodis. Knight of Lodis allowed you to have all sorts of stuff and use them from the party inventory, though nah it didnt' really make the game easy considering the altar of resurrections but they were damned easy anyways. (Plus you need them for Angel Knights.)


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 5, 2009)

*Xenogears*... with improved graphics and cinematics.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 5, 2009)

Castlevania II - Belmont's Revenge, It needs to be re released.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> System Shock 2.
> 
> In before Bioshock (also, fuck you.)


I agree with this.  What happens when Shodan reaches Earth?  We'll never know, but that was still hands down the creepiest game I've ever played. 

I'm going to put out the Descent: Freespace series here.  Both incredibly solid games, which were the best of their time.  I'd love to see the war continued with today's graphics and ingenuity.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 5, 2009)

Oddworld:  Abe's Oddysee and it's sequel.


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Oddworld:  Abe's Oddysee and it's sequel.



 OH HELL YES... Agreed...


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Oddworld:  Abe's Oddysee and it's sequel.



Abe's Exoddus IIRC.


----------



## Envy (Sep 6, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Why would Bioshock be mentioned? It was released on next gen consoles.



Bioshock is basically System Shock 2 transplanted to a retrofuturistic 50s setting. It has largely the same plot and plot twists, very similar gameplay, and a whole slew of other similarities.

In fact, Bioshock supposibly started as 'System Shock 2 was great. Lets make System Shock 2 again.'


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 6, 2009)

legend of zelda ocarina of time
if they remade the game to todays visual quality (twilight princess style not wind waker style...oh god no) i'd buy it, i played the orginal 13 times and master quest twice. they don't even have to change anything, though a few new twists, games and side quests would be nice

conkers bad fur day got a remake in higher quality (though the kind of failed, the cencored the great mighty poo song and made conker too fuzzy, his face looked like a hobo!) and ever since then i keep hoping for an OoT time remake


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Zelda: Link To The Past first, before OoT. I'd love to see LTTP in 3rd, expanded and more levels and areas.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 6, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> legend of zelda ocarina of time
> if they remade the game to todays visual quality (twilight princess style not wind waker style...oh god no) i'd buy it, i played the orginal 13 times and master quest twice. they don't even have to change anything, though a few new twists, games and side quests would be nice


Personally, I found the other 3D Zelda Games to be better than Ocarina of Time.  I'd still suggest this game, if it hadn't been re-released - what, - four times already in the past couple years?

Original Baldur's Gate could be nice, if only to consolidate the spells as they were in SoA to BG (change Chromatic Orb, for instance).  

Hm, could the "Wing Commander" do well with some re-releases?  Or would a modern WC kinda kill the mood of it?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Zelda: Link To The Past first, before OoT. I'd love to see LTTP in 3rd, expanded and more levels and areas.


Zelda games have already been re-released too.  Link to the Past on GBA, Ocarina on GCN, both on Wii VC.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 6, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Timesplitters was a series that was designed to be played on splitscreen with your friends. Just like Goldeneye was. It was designed to be a console shooter just like a game like Crysis was designed to be a PC shooter. It just wouldn't be that good to port a game that was designed to be played on splitscreen to a system that doesn't support that.



I'm sorry, but that makes no sense to me, I just want TS's unique style and humor on PC cause I suck with PS2 controls anymore...

Plus you know... it'd be easier to distribute/obtain custom maps, and make make maps that aren't quite so... cookie cutter.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd rather have new games than the same old games ported to every generation.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 6, 2009)

You guys stop asking for remakes! unless they are true remakes.. I don't want my classic games to be ruined *hugs her copy of Link to the past* no worries hun.. that bad. bad. bad. game boy advance remake won't get you here.... and don't get me started with what they did to Mario World >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

LA and OoS/OoA should be the only zelda games to be re released not fucking OoT and LttP.

GG.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 6, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Timesplitters Future Perfect is already on the PS2, Xbox and Gamecube. I think it is more likely we would see a sequel then a port. (After Crytek bought Free Radical they announced it was likely they would do a Timesplitters 4 when the market changes)


 
Why did they have to make haze. Yeah I don't trust crytek.

ok also Tombi


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 6, 2009)

fallout 1 and 2 with redone graphics? Just update the structure with better sprite work and higher resolutions CHANGE NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Zelda games have already been re-released too.  Link to the Past on GBA, Ocarina on GCN, both on Wii VC.



I mean remade, not just "re-released". LTTP in 3-D would be awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I mean remade, not just "re-released".


Don't see too many people making that distinction.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Don't see too many people making that distinction.



That's why I generally don't buy games like the Wii version of Pikmin/RE/Metroid Prime/etc or other games that are just repackaged with one or two goodies added. If you're going to "re-release"/remake a game, you'd better soup it up, like they did with Metal Gear Sold: Twin Snakes, or RE Gamecube version.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I mean remade, not just "re-released". LTTP in 3-D would be awesome.


 Oh lawl, A 3-D LttP would be lame.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh lawl, A 3-D LttP would be lame.



Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2009)

Ash-Fox said:


> I'd rather have new games than the same old games ported to every generation.



"There are very few good game concepts that haven't been already done" seems to be a mantra for some people.  I can't entirely disagree, especially when I see a potentially interesting concept butchered/poorly implemented by a developer, and consequently discarded (unfairly perhaps) as being a bad idea.  What we see most often (I think) is simply the same concept(s) from a past game or games being rehashed, with some tweaks and alterations on a small enough scale to prevent the new game from being "too" radical a departure from the reliable cash-cow game concept that it was originally based on.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 6, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> fallout 1 and 2 with redone graphics? Just update the structure with better sprite work and higher resolutions CHANGE NOTHING ELSE.



This is how remakes should be done, Redone graphics, updated to work for current systems so you don't need stuff like dosbox, and bug fixes AND THAT'S IT

Except... just maybe expansion pack stuff that ISN'T mandatory to play the original.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Don't knock it til you try it.


 It's still a bad idea. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 6, 2009)

Eli said:


> You guys stop asking for remakes! unless they are true remakes.. I don't want my classic games to be ruined *hugs her copy of Link to the past* no worries hun.. that bad. bad. bad. game boy advance remake won't get you here.... and don't get me started with what they did to Mario World >.>



Tactics Ogre can be truly remade easily. Like I said, just modify the whole leaked experience or having to equip consumable items. ;p 

HD Sprites can be pretty interesting though. It can also be used considering there's a bit of tan and brown in the game and that's all the rage and has been so since Morrowind and Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's still a bad idea. :V



So was the idea of a 3-D *Metroid* about nine years ago...  Proper execution makes all the difference.  Yes, it could very well suck, but it has just as good a chance of blowing all of us away.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 6, 2009)

Eli said:


> You guys stop asking for remakes! unless they are true remakes.. I don't want my classic games to be ruined *hugs her copy of Link to the past* no worries hun.. that bad. bad. bad. game boy advance remake won't get you here.... and don't get me started with what they did to Mario World >.>



While I totally agree that classics will never die, do you honestly want these developers to simply just "re-release" these games without any sort of enhancements?

I don't know about you, but after what Nintendo did to *Super Mario All-Stars* back in 1993, I've always been supportive of graphical tweaks of old classics.  I still wish they'd push out a revamped version of the original *Zelda* for the DS or something of the sort.  You'd have to be pretty dense to think veteran gamers WOULD NOT buy that.

Remakes can be good, just as long as they don't go overboard.... *coughs*Square-Enix/*FF4**coughs*


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 6, 2009)

Personally i'd like the Killer Instinct games to be brought back. They stopped at, what, the N64?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 6, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> While I totally agree that classics will never die, do you honestly want these developers to simply just "re-release" these games without any sort of enhancements?



Because they'll be criticized for doing stuff that was okay when they were released. Do you think *Alone in the Dark* would be allowed to have the same control scheme it did in the 90s? Final Fantasy III was panned for being "too much like the NES Version" at the exact same time it was praised for not "holding your hand". (But then again, apparently it means "Not saying you should go here and leave you to wander around wondering 'WTF am I doing?' before going to gameFAQS")


----------



## Kajet (Sep 6, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> While I totally agree that classics will never die, do you honestly want these developers to simply just "re-release" these games without any sort of enhancements?
> 
> I don't know about you, but after what Nintendo did to *Super Mario All-Stars* back in 1993, I've always been supportive of graphical tweaks of old classics.  I still wish they'd push out a revamped version of the original *Zelda* for the DS or something of the sort.  You'd have to be pretty dense to think veteran gamers WOULD NOT buy that.
> 
> Remakes can be good, just as long as they don't go overboard.... *coughs*Square-Enix/*FF4**coughs*



I cannot support any more remakes done in a similar way as the GBA mario games... Just because of the annoying as fuck voices they put in... plus they really fucked with SMB2...


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2009)

The Earthbound (Mother) series, but only because Ness and Lucas were in super smash bros.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 6, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> legend of zelda ocarina of time
> if they remade the game to todays visual quality (twilight princess style not wind waker style...oh god no) i'd buy it, i played the orginal 13 times and master quest twice. they don't even have to change anything, though a few new twists, games and side quests would be nice
> 
> conkers bad fur day got a remake in higher quality (though the kind of failed, the cencored the great mighty poo song and made conker too fuzzy, his face looked like a hobo!) and ever since then i keep hoping for an OoT time remake


Why hello there.

But yeah, I really don't care whether games are re-released or not. That's what I have emulators and/or the originals for. :/
But if I had to choose a few games I would have to say... All the Zork games. The 5 text-based ones will work with almost anything, but Return to Zork, Zork Nemesis, and probably Zork: The Grand Inquisitor don't work very well if at all on new computers. Especially RtZ... Nearly impossible to set it up on Windows XP.

And while they're at it, a new one would be nice... That is, if they... Ya know... _Tried_?


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 6, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Personally i'd like the Killer Instinct games to be brought back. They stopped at, what, the N64?



*Killer Instinct* was awesome!  But Rare shot themselves in the foot with that short-lived franchise as soon as *KI2* came out in 1996.  *Gold* dropped it even further.  Not only did it feel incredibly slower than the first, but they delivered a slap to the faces of fans by deliberately altering all the moves and combo attacks for our favorite characters.  I mean, come on... what they did to Orchid was unforgivable.

Not only that, they took away the voice-over that used to shout out which combo you performed.  If they were to bring it back to life, I say go back to what made the first game so much fun to play.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2009)

Instead of MK walking KI had a C-C-COMBO BREAKING GOD CPU.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 6, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> I don't know about you, but after what Nintendo did to *Super Mario All-Stars* back in 1993, I've always been supportive of graphical tweaks of old classics.  I still wish they'd push out a revamped version of the original *Zelda* for the DS or something of the sort.  You'd have to be pretty dense to think veteran gamers WOULD NOT buy that.



Ever play Super Mario Advanced 2? How bout Legends of Zelda (link to the past)for the game boy advanced? The earlier was totally RUINED.. and the latter annoys the CRAP out of me... a graphics face lift is one thing... but they changed the text.. the sound effects... it hurts... very much.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 7, 2009)

Kajet said:


> I'm sorry, but that makes no sense to me, I just want TS's unique style and humor on PC cause I suck with PS2 controls anymore...
> 
> Plus you know... it'd be easier to distribute/obtain custom maps, and make make maps that aren't quite so... cookie cutter.



What I mean is the game was designed from the ground up to be played on Splitscreen. The game would not be the same if played on the PC



Eli said:


> You guys stop asking for remakes! unless they are true remakes.. I don't want my classic games to be ruined *hugs her copy of Link to the past* no worries hun.. that bad. bad. bad. game boy advance remake won't get you here.... and don't get me started with what they did to Mario World >.>



What was wrong with a Link to the Past? It was pretty much the same game, except with slightly different textures, Link shouted when slashing and there was a new dungeon.



Eli said:


> a graphics face lift is one thing... but they changed the text.. the sound effects... it hurts... very much.



Oh... 

The graphics looked similar to the SNES version, I don't know why your angry at the text since it was only a small part of the game. I rarely pay attention to it now. The sound effects are tollerable.



Ty Vulpine said:


> I mean remade, not just "re-released". LTTP in 3-D would be awesome.



This is a topic about games being re released onto next generation consoles. Not about remakes


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 8, 2009)

Silent Hill on PS3 by Team Silent, not the bloody team that did Homecoming.


----------



## TehSean (Sep 8, 2009)

If Ocarina of Time was given a face-lift with seven new dungeons and extended story.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2009)

FAXANADU

FA-FUCKIN'-XANADU

It's like Zelda 2, but not balls-breaking finger-bloodying mind-rendingly DIFFICULT.

Come ON, dammit.

I cannot be the only one here who feels this way.


----------



## Fenra (Sep 8, 2009)

Despite I'm sure it being a touchy subject, I'm just gonna go right out and say it, Jurassic Park Trespasser

Lord would I be a happy man if that happened *day dreams*


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 8, 2009)

Fenra said:


> Despite I'm sure it being a touchy subject, I'm just gonna go right out and say it, Jurassic Park Trespasser
> 
> Lord would I be a happy man if that happened *day dreams*



Wasn't Tresspasser that really buggy game that didn't sell very well? When you looked down you could see breasts...

Damnit I gotta pick it up on Steam now


----------



## veneer (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunar 1 and 2

<3


----------



## furry fan (Sep 9, 2009)

the original metroid with better graphics and final fantasy 7 i love u cloud


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 9, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I agree with this. What happens when Shodan reaches Earth? We'll never know, but that was still hands down the creepiest game I've ever played.


 
Without a doubt. The ending of SS2 was a bigger cliffhanger than the first SS by a factor of 100! 



Spoiler



She's got a body now!


 
The Dev's need to re-continue the production of SS3 - as it was supposed to be released about the time that Bioshock came out.  

Shodan...  one of the most malicious video game characters who really couldn't do a darned thing!  But I still adore her ramblings and threats throughout the game.  

Shodan: "Are you afraid, Insect?  What is it that you fear (electronic buzzing, whirring and echoing whispering voices)  The end of you meaninglessss exxxissstancceee? -- If you Value that meat (echoing chorus trailing behind ~value that meat~) you'll do as I tell you!"


----------



## Daniel Kay (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd like to see Populous 3 re release with some extras.

I loved the deformable world and being able to perform magic was neat too but a few things where missing. It would have been nice if you could actually manage your tribe better like building shrines where they can pray to refill your mana faster, build farms and storages for food and wood (wood storages where really missing since you needed it for every building).
Also some new buildings like rope bridges across chasms or normal bridges over rivers, guard houses for watchtowers and more options to shape the world like digging tunnels.
Being able to do diplomacy instead of just war with other tribes would be nice too, at least with neutral ones that don't have a shaman. Of course also larger worlds (or just one world and several islands) would be neat.
One aspect that would definitely need to change is how all tribes gangrape you, no matter how close they are to each other they will ALWAYS primarily attack the player.

I know there are games like Black & White but Populous just had a nice feeling to it and some neat details, like the large huts that had 3 different designs that randomly popped up.
However Populous 3 actually is the spiritual successor to B&W so they are kinda similar, though I'd really like to see a Populous in that style again... and this is from someone who actually doesn't like strategy games that much .


----------



## Zolen (Sep 9, 2009)

Grandia
Final Fantasy 7, 8, and 9


----------



## Kajet (Sep 9, 2009)

Dragon Riders, Chronicles of Pern? Okay, the original was plagued with long assed load times, questionable controls, and dead ends, but I liked the idea of the game, I mean it was like one of those old adventure games like the ones Lucas Arts dropped for more star wars shit...


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 9, 2009)

furry fan said:


> final fantasy 7 i love u cloud





Zolen said:


> Grandia
> Final Fantasy 7



Final Fantasy 7 was already put on PSN. So it has already been re released.

I can see why Square re released it, but it's not the best RPG out there.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Final Fantasy 7 was already put on PSN. So it has already been re released.
> 
> I can see why Square re released it, but it's not the best RPG out there.


 

I did not know that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Final Fantasy 7 was already put on PSN. So it has already been re released.
> 
> I can see why Square re released it, but it's not the best RPG out there.


 Thank you.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Final Fantasy 7 was already put on PSN. So it has already been re released.
> 
> I can see why Square re released it, but it's not the best RPG out there.


i ment with a huge graphics update


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm just glad they released Final Fantasy Tactics. Now if they would just re-release Final Fantasy IX it would com full circle


----------



## backster (Sep 19, 2009)

Tales of Phantasia. I had played it originally on an SNES emulator.  It was botched for the GBA.. IMO that game would sell like crazy on DS or PSP or both..


----------



## Lukar (Sep 19, 2009)

Sonic Adventure 1 and 2... Tales of Phantasia... Super Metroid... There are too many to list.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 19, 2009)

Super mario RPG.

Damn Geno was awesome


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 19, 2009)

furry fan said:


> i ment with a huge graphics update



Ah well that's a different thing all together. That's called a remake since it requires an entirely new development cycle. A rerelease doesn't really have a development cycle. You just have post production as the game just needs to be configured for newer consoles/pcs.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 19, 2009)

mos of the ORIGINAL NES games. like all 3 Wario games and the original mario games. but only in true color, not the 8bit color


----------



## X (Sep 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> the original Half Life and possibly it's expansions (I know, pushing it but come on. Half Life is probably the greatest first person shooter besides Doom and it's expansions only add to the re playability.)



http://www.blackmesasource.com/

but as far as i know, the project is frozen.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Resident Evil 2, but with RE4 style gameplay. THAT WOULD BE AMAZING.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

OHMYGAWDOHMYGAWDOHMYGAWD

Original Dragon Warrior Monsters, plawks.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 19, 2009)

X said:


> http://www.blackmesasource.com/
> 
> but as far as i know, the project is frozen.



Black Mesa Source (technically the title is Black Mesa since Valve asked them to drop the "Source" from the title.) is a remake on the Source engine. To replace that abysmal remake Half Life Source. It is not however a rerelease. I would prefer Half Life re released on a console like the 360.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> OHMYGAWDOHMYGAWDOHMYGAWD
> 
> Original Dragon Warrior Monsters, plawks.


 Give it about two or three years.


backster said:


> Tales of Phantasia. I had played it originally on an SNES emulator. It was botched for the GBA.. IMO that game would sell like crazy on DS or PSP or both..


 Uh, Tales of phantasia ~ Full Voice Edition was released in Japan in September 2006 for the psp.

And I don't think that game didn't sell well.


Lukar said:


> Tales of Phantasia.


 No, That fucking game got to be re released three fucking times 


three fucking times


----------



## Envy (Sep 21, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Sonic Adventure 1 and 2...



Those were rereleased. On the Gamecube, but it still counts.

Adventure 1 even got a massive upgrade in the form of Missions.


----------



## Sergei (Sep 21, 2009)

*I pray it has been mentioned already,
but they definetly need to do SOMETHING with the EarthBound/Mother series...*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 21, 2009)

Killer7
Bahamut Lagoon
Golden Sun 1 and 2
HomeWorld
Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain
Spider: The Video Game
Alundra
Jade Cocoon
Quest: Brian's Journey (the terrible N64 version never happened >_>)
Terranigma
Secret of Evermore
Bloodnet
Neuromancer
The 7th Guest / The 11th Hour
Beneath a Steel Sky
Silent Hill

...I think that's about it for my list.

EDIT: Castlevania: Symphony of the Night could probably use one, if it wasn't already re-released for something.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 21, 2009)

I would love a Bust-A-Move on xbl arcade.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Golden Sun 1 and 2



if you haven't seen it
http://ds.ign.com/objects/949/949592.html <3


----------



## Benn (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably been said, but I'm to impatient to read all the posts,

Legen of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 21, 2009)

Benn said:


> Probably been said, but I'm to impatient to read all the posts,
> 
> Legen of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


it already WAS. its called "Master Quest" and they made all the dungeons twice as hard.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 21, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> it already WAS. its called "Master Quest" and they made all the dungeons twice as hard.



Yeah, but I think it was only released in Japan, and released with a pre order bundle and limited edition thing here in America.

I never got to play it. :C

Edit: I did get to play the regular OoT and MM remake on the gamecube. I think it had the first and second Zelda too. Still, those were also on some limited edition bundle that came with the gamecube, and now they're like, 50+ bucks on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## Loken (Sep 22, 2009)

Legend of the Dragoon, Panzer Dragoon Saga, Deus Ex.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 22, 2009)

you COULD go the emulator way... controls are a little trickier cuz of the lack of the joys-pad, but otherwise its OK...


----------



## Benn (Sep 22, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> it already WAS. its called "Master Quest" and they made all the dungeons twice as hard.


 
Yeah, came with wind waker for those who were hardcore fans ^^, i mean re released on its own, better than ever, with wii graphics or higher


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 22, 2009)

Loken said:


> Deus Ex.



Deus Ex was released on the PS2 (A good port surprisingly. Better then Red Faction on the PS2 in that it included the entirety of the game plus some better textures and a few FMVs, though surprisingly lower framerate). But I doubt any company would be inclined to rerelease Deus Ex. It doesn't have that large a fanbase (anymore really). However once Eidos finally finishes Deus Ex 3 then probably they'll get around to it.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 22, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Deus Ex was released on the PS2 (A good port surprisingly. Better then Red Faction on the PS2 in that it included the entirety of the game plus some better textures and a few FMVs, though surprisingly lower framerate). But I doubt any company would be inclined to rerelease Deus Ex. It doesn't have that large a fanbase (anymore really). However once Eidos finally finishes Deus Ex 3 then probably they'll get around to it.


What I'll hope for:  REmake-quality Deus Ex remake.
What I'll expect:  Invisible War with whatever Deus Ex 3 introduces thrown in.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What I'll expect:  Invisible War with whatever Deus Ex 3 introduces thrown in.



Invisible war was a good game... on it's own. It would have been received much better if it wasn't a sequel to Deus Ex. But it did not compare at all to it's predecessor. I actually enjoyed playing Invisible War for a while, but it was hardly as replayable as the original, nor as comic. (I'll never forget JC Denton's witty comebacks).

Anyway Deus Ex 3 seems like a mixture of the original and the sequel. They are bringing back concepts from the first game (bullets and separate ammunition)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> if you haven't seen it
> http://ds.ign.com/objects/949/949592.html <3


If such a sound weren't completely and utterly out-of-character for me, this is where I'd type "Squee!" or something akin to it.
As it stands, I think a catface is sufficient :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2009)

A first-person version of Metroid: Zero Mission


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 22, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A first-person version of Metroid: Zero Mission


Seconded, but how would they implement the Power Grip? :V


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 22, 2009)

Anachronox
Anachronox
Anachronox
Anachronox
Anachronox
Anachronox
Anachronox
Anachronox


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2009)

Arcanum.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 22, 2009)

The Longest Journey. You have to set it or Steam to run in Windows 2000 compatibility mode to make it work otherwise.


----------



## Riptor (Sep 22, 2009)

Power Stone 2. C'mon, Capcom, put this on XBLA and you're be printing money!


----------



## xombiehamster (Sep 23, 2009)

Pod.
I'd still be playing that game if it would run on a machine with more recent graphics cards.

But I'd probably be the only one.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 23, 2009)

Blaster Master in a 3-D environment. Blasting Again doesn't count in my eyes, because it had nowhere near as useful of powerups, or as nice and thematic of visuals.

Super Metroid or Metroid Fusion in Prime style.

The Guardian Legend with SNES / GBA-type graphics.

Sonic 3 and Knuckles in a 3-D environment (without those damned emerald shard hunts of SA/2).




Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Seconded, but how would they implement the Power Grip? :V


That would actually be kind of easy.
Just show Samus' non-cannon hand grab a ledge, and have the ability to press up and morph into ball mode if there's a ball space,
or be able to look back off of the ledge and jump to another one, same as in the game. And just hold down and press jump to let go or something.

Powergrip in the Prime games would actually be pretty useful for avoiding and shooting ground enemies.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 23, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Power Stone 2. C'mon, Capcom, put this on XBLA and you're be printing money!



Hell yes, that game rocked.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 23, 2009)

Painkiller. Its like Early quake games but newer, and more graphically pleasing circa 2004, GREAT fun, but was swept under due to a lack of hype.


----------



## Envy (Sep 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night could probably use one, if it wasn't already re-released for something.



It's out for 360 and PS3 as downloadables, and PSP as an enhanced version.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 23, 2009)

Legend of Dragoon, Eternal Eyes, Older Tales of Games, Resident Evil 1 & 2 (3rd person action please), The Mother (Earthbound) series, and Shining Force and a shitload of things ._.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2009)

Perfect Dark...oh wait they already did that, and upgraded the graphics to boot


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 23, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Perfect Dark...oh wait they are already doing that, and upgrading the models to boot



Fixed

The original Perfect Dark is coming out this winter for Xbox Live arcade. With upgraded models and the like.


----------



## Benn (Sep 24, 2009)

:O -- Forgot completely! The BEST GAME EVER MADE --

*EARTH BOUND*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Older Tales of Games


They already did. :V


Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> The Mother (Earthbound) series,


 Uh, Why?


Benn said:


> :O -- Forgot completely! The BEST GAME EVER MADE --
> 
> *EARTH BOUND*


 Wat?

Mother 1+2?


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 24, 2009)

the original Duck Hunt, only with 3d graphics and a better loooking hunting dog to laugh at your failuress


----------



## morrowindsky (Sep 24, 2009)

Hm...

Parasite Eve
Ehrgiez
Einhander
Spyro the--Wait, nevermind.
Shadowgate (MY TORCHES)
Rainbow Six (Original for PC)
Quake
Star Wars: Dark Forces
TIE Fighter

I'm not asking a lot.

I'm asking a _helluva_ lot.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 24, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> the original Duck Hunt, only with 3d graphics and a better loooking hunting dog to laugh at your failuress



This, a hundred times.

Watch PETA hit the ceiling when a game with bullet-time instant replays of shotgun pellets tearing through hapless waterfowl fleeing for their lives and a giggly cartoon dog retrieving their perforated carcasses gleefully as you reload for yet another slaughter of innocent marshland creatures, with no kill limit and no mercy.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 24, 2009)

morrowindsky said:


> Star Wars: Dark Forces



Dark Forces was already rereleased on Steam along with it's sequels. Beyond that I don't think they want to touch it. The game has no multiplayer and it's PS1 port wasn't that great.



Tycho said:


> Watch PETA hit the ceiling when a game with bullet-time instant replays of shotgun pellets tearing through hapless waterfowl fleeing for their lives and a giggly cartoon dog retrieving their perforated carcasses gleefully as you reload for yet another slaughter of innocent marshland creatures, with no kill limit and no mercy.



There are rumors PETA sponsors bombings of laboratories that test animals. Do you really want to see Nintendo headquarters on the news with a giant Duckhunt dog spray painted in the buildings side, and all of it's windows on fire?


----------



## Wildside (Sep 24, 2009)

If someone already said this, I'll happily say it again. Wild 9 should be re-released. I'm still infuriated that I can't find my brother's copy anywhere around here. >_>


----------



## Sergei (Sep 24, 2009)

Benn said:


> :O -- Forgot completely! The BEST GAME EVER MADE --
> 
> *EARTH BOUND*



*FINALLY! SOMEONE AGREES WITH ME!

*: D

The Mother Series should be brought back...


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 25, 2009)

Flying Dragons. me and my brother wer obsessed with it on the NES stystem. that and Kung Fu Heros. it was fun finding the secret heart rooms XD


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

Crystalis
Perfect Dark (for N64)
Jet Force Gemini
Mario RPG
7th Saga
Secret of Mana
Secret of Evermore

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> There are rumors PETA sponsors bombings of laboratories that test animals. Do you really want to see Nintendo headquarters on the news with a giant Duckhunt dog spray painted in the buildings side, and all of it's windows on fire?



I'd laugh a bit.  They don't have balls big enough to do that, frankly.  And if they did it wouldn't kill Nintendo, and the bombers would likely get caught and disappear forever if it was on US soil.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Perfect Dark (for N64)



Your wish is granted. Perfect Dark is reported to come out on Xbox Live Arcade later this year.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Jet Force Gemini



This.

Also: Paperboy 2, the first one is already on the xbox arcade, but I remember liking the second one better.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Your wish is granted. Perfect Dark is reported to come out on Xbox Live Arcade later this year.



See but xbox sucks and I'm not gonna go buy one. Also don't you have to pay monthly for that xbox live shit? no thanks.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> See but xbox sucks and I'm not gonna go buy one. Also don't you have to pay monthly for that xbox live shit? no thanks.



Not for the Arcade, you just have to pay for the game once, and arcade games are usually between 5-15 dollars. 

You have to pay monthly if you want to play online multiplayer.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 26, 2009)

And you can play free trials. Some are pretty long. 
Oh yeah : Star wars demolition,
Dark forces, tomb raider 2, twisted metal 2, And vigilante 8 (on disc)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Not for the Arcade, you just have to pay for the game once, and arcade games are usually between 5-15 dollars.
> 
> You have to pay monthly if you want to play online multiplayer.



Ah. Still not worth it though. I enjoy my free online gameplay.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Ah. Still not worth it though. I enjoy my free online gameplay.



Wait. Perfect Dark was entirely split screen earlier, which they are reincluding in this port. Microsoft diligently pays money to recreate this game all for a few measly dollars and you complain that you have to pay around 10 dollars per month, or 60 for an entire year to play it online? Which is completely optional? I am sorry but I am going to have to rest my head on my hand in a very quick motion.

I am sorry but if you can't find a hobby your not willing to invest time and your precious money in then find a new one. Just cheapening yourself over petty reasons, and then blaming the console or manufacturer over it is very petty. Microsoft actually justified charging you for Live. As Microsoft hosts far better servers then Sony does, and is most likely going to keep them up longer then Sony would (Sony disconnects the PS2's online like crazy now. While Microsoft would probably keep the 360's up for another ten years after it's around). As well it hosts far more tournaments and allows gamers to play with celebrities. Remember Online gameplay costs money, for servers that is. The only reason it doesn't come out of your pocket is because the companies themselves pay for it. The only thing Microsoft did was give you premium options with it's online gaming.

I find it odd people (not talking about you specifically) complain Microsoft charges you for online gameplay. While Blizzard does the same for ONE GAME that you can't play unless you pay them, and they are fully willing to do so. I can tell it's not because they are being cheap if they are willing to pay for one MMORPG.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Wait. Perfect Dark was entirely split screen earlier, which they are reincluding in this port. Microsoft diligently pays money to recreate this game all for a few measly dollars and you complain that you have to pay around 10 dollars per month, or 60 for an entire year to play it online? Which is completely optional? I am sorry but I am going to have to rest my head on my hand in a very quick motion.
> 
> I am sorry but if you can't find a hobby your not willing to invest time and your precious money in then find a new one. Just cheapening yourself over petty reasons, and then blaming the console or manufacturer over it is very petty. Microsoft actually justified charging you for Live. As Microsoft hosts far better servers then Sony does, and is most likely going to keep them up longer then Sony would (Sony disconnects the PS2's online like crazy now. While Microsoft would probably keep the 360's up for another ten years after it's around). As well it hosts far more tournaments and allows gamers to play with celebrities. Remember Online gameplay costs money, for servers that is. The only reason it doesn't come out of your pocket is because the companies themselves pay for it. The only thing Microsoft did was give you premium options with it's online gaming.
> 
> I find it odd people (not talking about you specifically) complain Microsoft charges you for online gameplay. While Blizzard does the same for ONE GAME that you can't play unless you pay them, and they are fully willing to do so. I can tell it's not because they are being cheap if they are willing to pay for one MMORPG.



I'm not getting an xbox for one game dickweed. And I don't really play any games online except for SSBB for the Wii and omg guess what? it's fucking free. Microsoft can charge people for stuff like that but I'm not gonna pay it cause I'm poor. I pay enough to just have internet then to have to fork over even more then I already do just to play video games online which I don't do often to begin with. You can fanboy about microsoft all you want to it's not gonna make me go " Well I should really go buy it now cause they're giving me premium options" I'll stick to the free stuff right now cause there are companies that provide free online gameplay so generously for us people who don't have extra money to throw away to a company that's doing quite well for itself and could provide free servers if they wanted too. And Games cost $20-$50 each so that's enough spending on my hobby anyway.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 26, 2009)

Ahem



pheonix said:


> I'm not getting an xbox for one game dickweed.



Someone's mature. Do you always resort to insults this quickly? When someone contradicts one of your posts you always call them a "dickweed"? I never insulted you and this is an internet forum, it's never personal and you don't have to get defensive and take it personally like an immature 14 year old.


pheonix said:


> And I don't really play any games online except for SSBB for the Wii and omg guess what? it's fucking free.



Except SSBB's matchmaking system makes a mockery of how online gameplay used to be like. Being able to choose specific games and not just being paired up randomly with someone else. Hell being able to play with someone specific feels tacked on. Plus if you only play SSBB why are you bitching about the online costing you something?


pheonix said:


> Microsoft can charge people for stuff like that but I'm not gonna pay it cause I'm poor. I pay enough to just have internet then to have to fork over even more then I already do just to play video games online which I don't do often to begin with.



Good for you. You justify insulting Microsoft for charging out a measly ten dollars a month to pay for their servers and such for lack of funds.


pheonix said:


> You can fanboy about microsoft all you want to it's not gonna make me go " Well I should really go buy it now cause they're giving me premium options"





pheonix said:


> See but xbox sucks and I'm not gonna go buy one. Also don't you have to pay monthly for that xbox live shit? no thanks.



Do you always justify insulting a specific system or company, then someone defending them as "Fanboying"? Infact just you saying the Wii's system is superior by your logic I am justified to call you "fanboying". I am not the biggest fan of Microsoft but I see their reasons for charging us. Microsoft is an American company and it lives in a Capitalist world. The way gaming is going I am surprised other companies haven't seen the mass profit coming for it.

I could say reasons the PS3 or Wii are superior. But really it's a matter of personal taste.



pheonix said:


> I'll stick to the free stuff right now cause there are companies that provide free online gameplay so generously for us people who don't have extra money to throw away to a company that's doing quite well for itself and could provide free servers if they wanted too.



Microsoft is a monopoly headed by dozens of people. Let it be spoken companies very rarely throw money to people, they always want profits. Most online servers made by companies that give free online are set up so it only costs them very little money anyway, and the profits from buying the console/games themselves make them break even. Don't suddenly defend a company for generously giving you online since they aren't losing that much, if they were they would have cut it loose. Microsoft is just giving us other things with our online gaming.


pheonix said:


> And Games cost $20-$50 each so that's enough spending on my hobby anyway.



See above


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Ahem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really understand why you want to sway my decision on this. I don't want an xbox, I don't like most games for xbox, and I wont pay money for online gameplay cause I'd rather eat then be entertained. I believe you are a fanboy cause my first statement was it simply wasn't worth it in my eyes.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I don't really understand why you want to sway my decision on this. I don't want an xbox, I don't like most games for xbox, and I wont pay money for online gameplay cause I'd rather eat then be entertained. I believe you are a fanboy cause my first statement was it simply wasn't worth it in my eyes.



Someone needs to vent his frustrations into video games and not internet forums.

I am not swaying your decision, I am contradicting your post that insulted a console and manufacturer based on their decisions. If I wanted to sway you I would insult the competition and not just hype the shit up. The only insulting I did here was insult SSBB's multiplayer because I really hate it.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Someone needs to vent his frustrations into video games and not internet forums.
> 
> I am not swaying your decision, I am contradicting your post that insulted a console and manufacturer based on their decisions. If I wanted to sway you I would insult the competition and not just hype the shit up.



I'm not frustrated, you started a debate and I continued.

Every system/company has pros and cons the others don't. To each his own. You can say whatever you want about the other system/companies and it wouldn't matter cause it still entertains me. From my standpoint you where trying to sway my decision and defending a company that doesn't need defending. Do you think cause I said xbox sucks and it's not worth it that they'll lose something? You jumped on it pretty fast instead of just letting me post my opinion and being done with it. And the way you said if I don't want to invest money into my hobby (which I do when I can) was a low blow on your part and is why you got called a dickweed.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Every system/company has pros and cons the others don't. To each his own. You can say whatever you want about the other system/companies and it wouldn't matter cause it still entertains me. From my standpoint you where trying to sway my decision and defending a company that doesn't need defending. Do you think cause I said xbox sucks and it's not worth it that they'll lose something? You jumped on it pretty fast instead of just letting me post my opinion and being done with it. And the way you said if I don't want to invest money into my hobby (which I do when I can) was a low blow on your part and is why you got called a dickweed.



Hmm all justified, except however getting defensive which isn't the most mature thing to do on your part. Continuing agression instead of remaining neutral isn't too to good a tactic.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Hmm all justified, except however getting defensive which isn't the most mature thing to do on your part. Continuing agression instead of remaining neutral isn't too to good a tactic.



Wasn't really aggressive just things can seem that way through text. It's just like how you can't see sarcasm, you can't predict the emotion in what's being typed. It's hard to actually piss me off but when you do you'll know. I'll curse and use racial slurs and stuff. XD


----------



## xombiehamster (Sep 26, 2009)

> back and forth arguing over consoles



And people wonder why I just stick to PC games.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 26, 2009)

They need to re-release Rolling Thunder 3. I never got to beat it as a kid. 

Oh, and Road Rash. Have I said this before? Extreme-G I and II.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 27, 2009)

xombiehamster said:


> And people wonder why I just stick to PC games.





Pretty fly for a white guy - The Offspring said:


> And all the girlies say I'm pretty fly
> For a PC Guy



Sorry I was playing Rock Band

Anyway the PC is a solid machine to play games on. The only major gripe I have with it is you have to upgrade it every few years (costing you hundreds of dollars), or the next few games make it obsolete. At least consoles allow you to play your games for at least 7 years without needing to upgrade.


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 27, 2009)

We need a re-release of Duke 3D that works on modern computers. 
Also, some of the older Ultima games. 
And for the sheer stupidity of it, REDNECK RAMPAGE !


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 27, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> We need a re-release of Duke 3D that works on modern computers.



Lol I was playing Duke Nukem 3D on my 64 bit Windows Vista computer just now.

Duke Nukem 3D does work on newer computers. I believe Google has the solution to your dillema


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Deus Ex (One of the greatest games of all time, undoubtedly so. It's Ps2 port was halfway decent and I would love to see a port with better framerate and slightly higher textures)



Buy the PC version. 

On topic, Strife could use a decent remake, strictly adhering to the original's art style.


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like to see a rerelease of Dooms I-II, also with Hexen and Heretic in the same pack. Now that would be worth buying.

Offtopic:
ZOMG
Its Grizzly dude. 
From NMA.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 27, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> ZOMG
> Its Grizzly dude.
> From NMA.



Yep.

[not a one word post]


----------



## Tycho (Sep 27, 2009)

Patton89 = Another NMA member...?


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 27, 2009)

Why dear good sir,yes, i am a NMA "member"
I have the exact same user name even. 
I dont have the same user name in other forums though.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 27, 2009)

System Shock 2.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 27, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> I would like to see a rerelease of Dooms I-II, also with Hexen and Heretic in the same pack. Now that would be worth buying.
> 
> Offtopic:
> ZOMG
> ...


wait... are you talking about zOMG on GAIA? how can it get re-released if its still in beta 

id like to see a better version of Paperboy... more like the ORIGINAL not the wierdly badly done, impossible to control one for nin64 http://www.coolrom.com/screenshots/n64/Paperboy (2).gif i tried it, and its impossible to do good aim on wierd angles.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> wait... are you talking about zOMG on GAIA? how can it get re-released if its still in beta



He was just expressing surprise about Mikael's presence here.  (I was surprised too when I first saw him around, I thought he was smart enough to steer clear of this stink-pit.  )


----------



## Alien (Oct 3, 2009)

Carmageddon.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 3, 2009)

Slave Zero


----------

